
The day the e-books stopped working - SenHeng
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-48829661
======
chrisbolt
Pretty much the same thing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20318852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20318852)

~~~
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20297331](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20297331).

